# Euer Photoshop Arbeitsbereich



## tobee (7. August 2006)

Ich dachte das passt hier gut ins Photoshopforum. Wenn nicht bitte veschieben.
Also so sieht mein Arbeitsbereich aus.

*Zur Erklärung:*
Häufig brauche ich eingentlich nur Ebenen und Info. Das Protokoll brauch ich selten und habe es auch deshalb ob bei den Werkzeugspitzen, wo ich den Brwoser einfach rausgetan habe.

Wie sehen eure Arbeitsbereiche aus?


/// edit Markus: verschoben in die Creative Lounge


----------



## tobee (7. August 2006)

Sorry ich hatte das Bild vergessen.
Und im Editier-Modus konnte ich es irgendwie nicht hinzufügen? Geht das?


----------



## susi22 (7. August 2006)

Meiner sieht auch nich anders aus. Den ganzen andern Kram brauch ich nicht. Bestenfalls mal das Textfenster.


----------



## schoko (7. August 2006)

Meiner sieht genauso aus wie der von susi!


----------



## tobee (7. August 2006)

@susi22 und schoko:
Was ist wenn ihr mal das Protokoll braucht?
Oder braucht ihr das nicht so oft?


----------



## schoko (7. August 2006)

Brauch ich eigentlich nur ganz selten.


----------



## susi22 (7. August 2006)

@tobee ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht wofür das gut sein soll und war bisher auch zu faul nachzulesen. aber ich vermiss es auch nich und hab damit noch nie gearbeitet


----------



## tobee (7. August 2006)

susi22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @tobee ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht wofür das gut sein soll und war bisher auch zu faul nachzulesen. aber ich vermiss es auch nich und hab damit noch nie gearbeitet


Ja, wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat, kann man ja auf Bearbeiten > Rückgängig es rückgängig machen.
Und mit dem Protokoll kann man schnell bequem 5 Arbeitsschritte wieder rückganängig machen


----------



## ecology (7. August 2006)

Also mein Arbeitsbereich sieht auch so wie von Susi aus, ich denke das er bei vielen gleich aussieht  

Das Protokol brauch ich auch nicht, ich gehe immer auf bearbeiten/schritt zurück da kann man sehr viele Schritte rückgängig machen.

Im Protokol gehen doch noch mehr als 5 Schritte oder?

Ich hab außerdem immer noch probleme das mir das ebenen und werkzeugfenster im weg rumstehen, also verschieb ich sie meistens über den ganzen bildschirm, ein ziemliches Chaos  


Ecology


----------



## tobee (7. August 2006)

ecology hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Protokol gehen doch noch mehr als 5 Schritte oder?


Ja klar gehen mehr, war nur ein Beispiel. Man kann es ja maximum auf 99 stellen.



			
				ecology hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab außerdem immer noch probleme das mir das ebenen und werkzeugfenster im weg rumstehen, also verschieb ich sie meistens über den ganzen bildschirm, ein ziemliches Chaos


Aber den Shortkey {Tab} kennst du ja?


----------



## ecology (7. August 2006)

Nein kenn ich nicht, was berwirkt der denn?


----------



## susi22 (7. August 2006)

ecology hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein kenn ich nicht, was berwirkt der denn?


:suspekt:



Das der Bildschirm nicht so vollgeballert ist. Guck ma oben rechts, wenn du PS auf hast.


----------



## holzoepfael (7. August 2006)

Also ich habe das Ebenenfenster und das Protokollfenster und je nach dem noch das Pinselfenster offen. Ich weiss nicht, wie ihr ohne das Protokollfenster arbeitet...


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (10. August 2006)

also ich habe immer so ziemlich alle Fenster offen, die man nur gebrauchen kann, Ebenen (inkl. Pfade und Kanäle), Protokoll (wegen des Schnappschussfunktion... sehr geil manchmal) Zechen/Absätze und Farbfelder

Aber bei zwei Monitoren kann man das auch ein wenig besser ordnen und sortieren ;-)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## tobee (10. August 2006)

StaatsfeindNo1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich habe immer so ziemlich alle Fenster offen, die man nur gebrauchen kann, Ebenen (inkl. Pfade und Kanäle), Protokoll (wegen des Schnappschussfunktion... sehr geil manchmal) Zechen/Absätze und Farbfelder
> 
> Aber bei zwei Monitoren kann man das auch ein wenig besser ordnen und sortieren ;-)
> 
> Liebe Grüße


Das ist halt die beste Lösung.
Auf dem einen Bildschirm hat man sein aktuelles Dokument und auf dem anderen die Tools.


----------



## Iceripper (10. August 2006)

Huhu,

mein Workspace is relativ Standart-mässig eingerichtet.
Info/Histogramm, Pfade/Ebene/Protokoll
so eben das Zeuch was man öfters ma braucht.

Greetz Andy


----------

